# [Solved]How to convert Micro SD to FAT32 on Android?



## Mohammed779 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello ..

Straight to the point, how can I convert my NTFS micro SD to FAT32 while the SD card is in the phone.. Since I don't have a reader for it.. 

And my laptop is currently broken so 
I'm left with desktop which does not have a reader for micro SD  .. 

So is there a way to format it to FAT32? Or on Android?

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## daniel98 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: How to convert Micro SD to FAT32 ?*

Try using formatting options in recovery

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mohammed779 (Sep 24, 2013)

daniel98 said:


> Try using formatting options in recovery
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It doesn't get mount.. Tried to mount it manually, error .. 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## xsenman (Sep 25, 2013)

Mohammed779 said:


> It doesn't get mount.. Tried to mount it manually, error ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100

Click to collapse



use a friends PC/laptop/android or at an internet cafe.

Check this out!You , YES! you are an " Android ". Not your phone but U.

You Must watch this documentary concerning your privacy Terms & Conditions we had agreed to, by using a PC or Smartphone

How to say Thank you?  If you find any post helpful on XDA, please click on the *Thanks* button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If you are using XDA App or Tapatalk, long press on the post and select :good: *Thanks*  Its easier to give "Feedback" in this manner than make an additional post.​


----------



## sweetmeroy (Sep 25, 2013)

The NTFS format SDcard is not able to mounted , but it's still recognized by android. You should be able to format it by the classic way. In the setting menu ,storage ,and there should be the option to format the sdcard.
  I once format my sdcard to NTFS format , and my phone directly gave me the message to format the sdcard after boot.


----------



## Mohammed779 (Sep 25, 2013)

Solved my problem by using AParted app from Play Store..

Unmount sdcard in settings - storage 

Then used the app to make 1 partition with maximum storage allowed and made it FAT32 ..


(Saying this just in case someone ever needed it)

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## deltafox52 (Nov 24, 2018)

Indeed it has been helpfull right now thanks  



Mohammed779 said:


> (Saying this just in case someone ever needed it)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100

Click to collapse


----------



## datamonger314 (Oct 29, 2021)

Mohammed779 said:


> Solved my problem by using AParted app from Play Store..
> 
> Unmount sdcard in settings - storage
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a root option only. It doesn't help if your not. How can you without a rooted device?


----------



## Nwnslx (Dec 8, 2021)

I used Ventoy app from App Store using OTG


----------

